# gold nugget floater



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I recentlt bought a golden nugget pleco from my lfs. While watching him in there tank he was laying in a decoration but not sucking onto it. i asked the guy if he was ok and he said he was fine but if i had any problems to bring him the body for a refund. He died a day later! And i brought it back to find another guy working and said he wouldn't take him back without a water sample. I live 30 minutes away and would have gladly brought one if i had known but after a long time talking to him he gave me a store credit but insisted i bring him a sample before i get another on (which they do not even have in stock yet) My question is i have a test kit that tests for amonia, ph, nitrite, nitrate, hardness and alkalinity. All looks fine on my tests! Is there anything else that might have killed that poor guy? All other fish are fine.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sometimes fish that was just purchased die because of the movemenet, carelessness when releasing into a new place (temp, water condition...) or just simply because the fish had have a long time uncomfortable at the petshop. Did you choose well before purchasing the plec? Was he active?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So the problem is that you bought a fish with obvious problems, and then tried to return it to a different guy than the one who sold it to you?


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

yea pretty much. It's the same store but a different employee. I guess i answered my own question but i just had to vent. It made me mad that the guy tried to make it look like my fault that 1st of all the fish died and then that i didn't bring a water sample when i was never told to. But the poor fish wasn't active at all in there tank. He was laying kind of upside down in a cave thing not even stuck to it. I should have known not to buy it but i have been wanting an exotic pleco for some time now and the guy said if he didn't make it to just "bring back the body and we'll give you another one." I guess the real question is should i be testing for anything else?


----------



## FishieFreak_882 (May 20, 2005)

I don't have anything to say besides I'm sorry about the poor little guy. Actually, it's better to get fish at family-owned places then chains. Chains are mainly about money, so they don't care as much as family-owned places.

FishieFreak_882


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> family-owned places then chains


Please explain me these English terms...


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

family-owned places would be a private, local fish store. only one of them. a chain would be a place like petco, which have thousands of stores in business. a chain by definition just has to have more than one store by the same company (walmart is another example of a chain).


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Okie I get it now. Vienam doesn't have chain systems for pets.


----------

